# State of Mississippi



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Our whole State is having a tax free weekend (this weekend) for all Retailers selling Guns, Ammo, Hunting and Camping equipment. Some of you may want to take advantage of this if your close enough.
Are any other States doing this?


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Alabama? Tennesee?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Haven't ever heard of this. What a great idea.

I'll be calling Alabama state pols for the same thing!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Lucky Lady


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

It's called the Mississippi Second Amendment Weekend. This was a bill that was passed to be every year from the first friday of Sept, thru Sunday. Every little bit helps, @ .8% sales tax.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Love to see it here.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've heard of Tax Free Weekends on school supplies (usually just before school starts) but never on guns, ammo etc. What a great idea.


----------

